# Restaurant complains about delivery rates - Saying Delete The App



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

https://wjla.com/news/local/maryland-restaurant-owner-delete-all-the-delivery-apps
WASHINGTON (ABC7) - A plea from a local restaurant owner is asking customers to stop using food delivery apps and instead order directly from the restaurant.

Ashish Alfred owns several restaurants in Maryland including George's Chophouse in Bethesda.

Over the weekend, he posted a message on his Instagram page asking people to "delete every food delivery app you have on your phone" and explains it is an effort to avoid "25-30% commission rates" they're currently paying.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

It's much easier to just discount the food on your own website and hike up the price slightly on the food delivery platforms which gives economic incentive for people to order direct. Otherwise, there is no incentive for the customer to A) give up the convenience, B) give up any discount promo the food delivery apps are offering, free deliveries/low minimum,etc and C) the support 3rd party food delivery offers if something goes wrong.

People don't care whats coming out of your wallet, they care whats coming out of their wallet. Built that bridge for mutual benefit or don't expect much to change...


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Yes I can confirm this and i live in Maryland. But it depends on the restaurant. But I can tell you right now it ain’t worth it being a delivery driver right now. I did my first Uber eats delivery and I’ve been doing Uber x for 5 years and it’s totally not worth it at all. The pay is awful. I don’t know why people even do Uber eats.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Steve appleby said:


> Yes I can confirm this and i live in Maryland. But it depends on the restaurant. But I can tell you right now it ain't worth it being a delivery driver right now. I did my first Uber eats delivery and I've been doing Uber x for 5 years and it's totally not worth it at all. The pay is awful. I don't know why people even do Uber eats.


1. Flexible hours that tailors to your specific schedules/requirements
2. High degree of accessibility - No requirement for vehicle or Driver licence, you can deliver on a bike or scooter or even just jogging/walking
3. Helps you get exercise and discover new places in the city
4. Provides a sense of pride and accomplishment for helping people stay at home during this troubling time


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> 1. Flexible hours that tailors to your specific schedules/requirements
> 2. High degree of accessibility - No requirement for vehicle or Driver licence, you can deliver on a bike or scooter or even just jogging/walking
> 3. Helps you get exercise and discover new places in the city
> 4. Provides a sense of pride and accomplishment for helping people stay at home during this troubling time


Yeah but if it's paying me peanuts what's the point


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> It's much easier to just discount the food on your own website and hike up the price slightly on the food delivery platforms which gives economic incentive for people to order direct. Otherwise, there is no incentive for the customer to A) give up the convenience, B) give up any discount promo the food delivery apps are offering, free deliveries/low minimum,etc and C) the support 3rd party food delivery offers if something goes wrong.
> 
> People don't care whats coming out of your wallet, they care whats coming out of their wallet. Built that bridge for mutual benefit or don't expect much to change...


I was just gonna write he should jack up the prices on the app and offer discount when pple order through him direct but 10-15% not 20-25%
First sensible thing I've seen you write in your entirety...


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Steve appleby said:


> Yeah but if it's paying me peanuts what's the point


Something > nothing
PS: surprised no one caught the reference to most down-voted post of all of Reddit












sellkatsell44 said:


> I was just gonna write he should jack up the prices on the app and offer discount when pple order through him direct but 10-15% not 20-25%
> First sensible thing I've seen you write in your entirety...


You say this but you were always low key humid moist whenever you quoted my posts of wisdom


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Now the restaurants know how we feel

you’ve been Ubered


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> 1. Flexible hours that tailors to your specific schedules/requirements
> 2. High degree of accessibility - No requirement for vehicle or Driver licence, you can deliver on a bike or scooter or even just jogging/walking
> 3. Helps you get exercise and discover new places in the city
> 4. Provides a sense of pride and accomplishment for helping people stay at home during this troubling time


For years now, computer engineers have been making great strides in Artificial Intelligence, but Average Person's posts prove that there are still new frontiers to be explored and new ground to be broken in Natural Unintelligence.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Something > nothing
> PS: surprised no one caught the reference to most down-voted post of all of Reddit
> 
> View attachment 449241
> ...


Nah I think I'll find other work


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

There is no reason that any restaurant should not be doing their own deliveries. It does not make sense for them to give 30% away to Uber or Door Dash. 

You Door Dash, Postmates, UberEats, etc. driver's might think this is bad. It's not. It's actually better for everyone except the middle man that is taking the 30% cut. 

You are a valuable resource to be hired DIRECTLY by the restaurant. You will make more and the restaurant will make more. The restaurant also will not send you out on unprofitable runs. You will actually make a decent wage doing this directly for the restaurant.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> For years now, computer engineers have been making great strides in Artificial Intelligence, but Average Person's posts prove that there are still new frontiers to be explored and new ground to be broken in Natural Unintelligence.


Ever notice all that equipment being used to search for signs of intelligent life is always pointing upwards? :cools:


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> There is no reason that any restaurant should not be doing their own deliveries. It does not make sense for them to give 30% away to Uber or Door Dash.
> 
> You Door Dash, Postmates, UberEats, etc. driver's might think this is bad. It's not. It's actually better for everyone except the middle man that is taking the 30% cut.
> 
> You are a valuable resource to be hired DIRECTLY by the restaurant. You will make more and the restaurant will make more. The restaurant also will not send you out on unprofitable runs. You will actually make a decent wage doing this directly for the restaurant.


The appeal for restuarant isnt the delivery, it's the lead generation by leveraging a large base of user already using the app. Just like the appeal of Amazon isn't prime shipping for the seller, it's the large based of buyers that is already there willing to buy any half decent product.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> https://wjla.com/news/local/maryland-restaurant-owner-delete-all-the-delivery-apps
> WASHINGTON (ABC7) - A plea from a local restaurant owner is asking customers to stop using food delivery apps and instead order directly from the restaurant.
> 
> Ashish Alfred owns several restaurants in Maryland including George's Chophouse in Bethesda.
> ...


He wants to have his cake and eat it too. He wants for people to be able to find his restaurant on this apps.

All he has to do is opt out of participating in the apps. No one is forcing him to accepts Uber Eats or Door Dash.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

A lot of full time drivers have business cards and poach (worthwhile) clients from Uber all the time. What's stopping this guy from printing out a flyer explaining it's cheaper to order direct and include it in every app order? Maybe even attach a coupon or something as well. Actually incentivize customers to switch instead of this limp tug at the heartstrings.


Lee239 said:


> He wants to have his cake and eat it too. He wants for people to be able to find his restaurant on this apps.


Exactly this. Also, does he employee his own delivery driver or does he expect customers to come pick up the food? The article didn't say.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In our market, if you order from a third party app delivery service, you normally get smaller portions at higher prices. The line that you need to be on UE, or STD, or DD ,for advertising just doesn't wash either. You don't need to be on them, anymore than your business, of any kind, needs to be on FB, INSTA, TWITTER, etc or any of those other total BS social media websites. Ask me how I know.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> He wants to have his cake and eat it too. He wants for people to be able to find his restaurant on this apps.
> 
> All he has to do is opt out of participating in the apps. No one is forcing him to accepts Uber Eats or Door Dash.


His food ( chophouse) is so bad.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> In our market, if you order from a third party app delivery service, you normally get smaller portions at higher prices. The line that you need to be on UE, or STD, or DD ,for advertising just doesn't wash either. You don't need to be on them, anymore than your business, of any kind, needs to be on FB, INSTA, TWITTER, etc or any of those other total BS social media websites. Ask me how I know.


That's a double edged sword. Food delivery app will be how customers are introduced to your menu and food, cheaping out on the portion while also inflating the price could leave a bad impression if the value is not there, causing a permanent loss of customer. Who's going to reorder at your own website if the initial experience isn't great?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I forgot to type the part where it takes 2-3 times as long to get to your door.......cold.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I forgot to type the part where it takes 2-3 times as long to get to your door.......cold.


Considering cold food is grounds for a refund, backed by the long delivery time, I dont think the customer would mind at all. They just need to heat up their free meal...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coffee microwaved Is not same as when it is freshly brewed.

Microwaving food is like microwaving coffee.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've ordered direct from 2 different local restaurants recently. One told me after I placed the order that it would be delivered by DoorDash, so I ended up giving the driver a cash tip because I didn't know where the tip I included in the order actually went. The other restaurant delivered it themselves, but charged a delivery fee AND a service fee. And I had to tip on top of that. So really if you want to cut out all the BS, go pick it up yourself.

The restaurants need to also consider that their food is not always going directly to the customer. The apps give drivers multiple stops from the same restaurant if possible, so your food ends up taking longer to arrive


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Coffee microwaved Is not same as when it is freshly brewed.
> 
> Microwaving food is like microwaving coffee.


If your picky then you could always reheat using the stove or the oven, no?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Something > nothing


making nothing > coronavirus infection


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> If your picky then you could always reheat using the stove or the oven, no?


One of the restaurants I ordered from had cheap $6 meals that were delivered cold on purpose so you could buy several and put them in the fridge.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> The appeal for restuarant isnt the delivery, it's the lead generation by leveraging a large base of user already using the app. Just like the appeal of Amazon isn't prime shipping for the seller, it's the large based of buyers that is already there willing to buy any half decent product.


The restaurant has (or should have) a delivery radius of about 3 miles from the store.

I don't need Amazon or the app to be able to find and target those customers.

I can send them an ad through the mail. I can Facebook target them. I can Google target them. I can e-mail them once I have their e-mail address. I can have flyers delivered. I can put signs up at my business, on street corners and on my vehicles. I can put a flyer in the meal and I can ask for referrals. This is not rocket science.

Domino's (and others) have been doing this for decades and it actually works.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The restaurant has (or should have) a delivery radius of about 3 miles from the store.
> 
> I don't need Amazon or the app to be able to find and target those customers.
> 
> ...


The difference is, paying for ads does not guarantee results - it's difficult to target the specified demographic of your customers without spending insane amount of $, you'll need most likely end up doing mass non-targeted, which isn't usually effective. You'll need to spend this upfront cost and won't even know if it'll work or be cost effective.

With food apps, you only pay for GUARANTEED sales, or you pay nothing.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> The difference is, paying for ads does not guarantee results - it's difficult to target the specified demographic of your customers without spending insane amount of $, you'll need most likely end up doing mass non-targeted, which isn't usually effective. You'll need to spend this upfront cost and won't even know if it'll work or be cost effective.
> 
> With food apps, you only pay for GUARANTEED sales, or you pay nothing.


You can't just go out and throw dollars at everything. You have to properly target and spend a reasonable budget. That's why you target a 3 mile radius and not a 30 mile radius. If your campaign is properly planned and executed, then it will work and it will be cost effective. For example, a simple sign that says, "Bob's Restaurant, we deliver good food fast call 800-GOOD-FOOD" placed on street intersections and vehicles is effective and cheap. Flyers are cheap and they go out with every order and can be door hung on neighborhoods that are in your target area. There are companies that do this.

The problem with the apps is that it can literally put a restaurant out of business because they are not able to cover their costs. At the end of the month the restaurant doesn't have enough money to pay their bills. This has happened over and over with the coupon folks that drive so much business into a restaurant that they lose their regular paying customers. The other issue, with the app, is that your restaurant is competing with every other restaurant on the app.

Restaurants need profitable business.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> Yes I can confirm this and i live in Maryland. But it depends on the restaurant. But I can tell you right now it ain't worth it being a delivery driver right now. I did my first Uber eats delivery and I've been doing Uber x for 5 years and it's totally not worth it at all. The pay is awful. I don't know why people even do Uber eats.


I signed up for Uber Eats just to get the free cooler bag they were offering. I figured it would be good to throw in the car for when I went to the beach or on a trip. But it was such low quality it was useless. I only got 20 bucks for it on ebay, lol.

But yeah, as to why people do Eats for such low pay, it's a mystery. Maybe now with Coronavirus people tip out of gratitude? I can't see that happening, though.


----------



## Ray2004 (Dec 1, 2017)

A pizza shop owner i know started using ubereats few weeks ago. He just pass the uber cost to cust & he said it works OK so far.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

He could just make the rack rate for his items that much higher, and give a discount to folks that pick up themselves of use his service, etc.



Steve appleby said:


> Yes I can confirm this and i live in Maryland. But it depends on the restaurant. But I can tell you right now it ain't worth it being a delivery driver right now. I did my first Uber eats delivery and I've been doing Uber x for 5 years and it's totally not worth it at all. The pay is awful. I don't know why people even do Uber eats.


Why? How about because they are ...


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't understand why ALL restaurants don't do this. Raise prices 10-25% across the board and offer the appropriate discount if you order delivery through the restaurant or pick it up yourself. Problem solved.

It's hard enough with the ones staying open making a fraction of what they used to and on top of that paying around 25% for some of those orders, essentially eating up the profits


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I don't understand why ALL restaurants don't do this. Raise prices 10-25% across the board and offer the appropriate discount if you order delivery through the restaurant or pick it up yourself. Problem solved.
> 
> It's hard enough with the ones staying open making a fraction of what they used to and on top of that paying around 25% for some of those orders, essentially eating up the profits


You are ignoring the elephant in the room. And that is these restaurants agreed to the deal upfront and now they are whining about it after the fact. Uber Eats and the other delivery apps didn't gain access to their restaurant by force they did so with agreed upon stipulations.


----------

